# Hello Everyone



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all,

My name is Haunted Wolf (aka Robert) and I'm a hauntaholic. My family haunts Springville, Utah with our display, Haunted Wolf Hollow. We have a web page that is currently being renovated at www.hauntedwolfhollow.com (it is VERY out of date and is missing some stuff, but it is coming).

I have been a member of the Halloween-L for a couple of years, and I already recognize many of you. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's ideas.

This year I am looking into adding a 3D dot room to my haunt and well as a startle scare or two for the older kids in my neighborhood (maybe a Trash Can Trauma or Low Boy).

Thanks everyone!

Robert


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Haunted Wolf!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o HW welcome


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Haunted Wolf and welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome to this very active forum.

You are going to like it here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Haunted Wolf!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Haunted Wolf


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome Haunted Wolf! I'm new around these parts too, ass an active participant at least, so we can be noobs together.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Ack, sorry for the two s's at the end of that one word in the above post. I haven't had my coffee yet and my typing skills are less than stellar.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol you said ass lol  It's ok Liam most of us read typo pretty well


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome haunted,

We loved your animatronics video! A real traffic stopper haunt if ever I saw one. The animated skeleton in the wheel chair was very original. Great job.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there. Welcome, i hope you like it. A good person to ask on the DOT room is WormyT hers is pretty good. She has LOTS and LOTS of pics on photo buckets. Im sure she'd share


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Looks like you have quite a haunt going already. Look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Robert, nice looking haunt you have there. Jump on in wherever your interests are.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy Wolf! Hope to see ya around the chat room sometime...and Welcome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome! Theres plenty of boils and ghouls here to help ya with anything ya need, just SCREAM!!! :devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Wolf Robert..
welcome to the forum..
your haunt looks great , thanks for sharing


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WoW Haunted Wolf.... I LOVE your crypt keeper!!!! Nice Job! :devil:


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Aoooooooooh(my best attempt at a typed howl 

Welcome wolfy Robert


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the idea of a wheelchair corpse, but I guess I missed the pics. :/


----------

